# My first Youtube video



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I leaned a few things doing this. The first part showing the computer set up lost it's resolution when I had to compress the darn thing for upload.

Oh well. It is a first try. I'll keep trying.

You can laugh if ya want, I can take it.arty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, that was pretty cool. My eyes hurt after the computer part but seeing the CNC in action was worth the strain! :thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool machine, but yeah I had to fast forward the computer part.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

My your voice changed


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 20, 2009)

Nifty machine. How much does something like that run?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

What an awesome piece of machinery! Thanks for sharing that!:thumbsup:
For the computer part, you might try this, www.screenjelly.com.
It will allow you to record your screen, you can add that to your movie.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

RCPainting said:


> What an awesome piece of machinery! Thanks for sharing that!:thumbsup:
> For the computer part, you might try this, www.screenjelly.com.
> It will allow you to record your screen, you can add that to your movie.


Thanks for the tip. I may try that at some point. I'm swimming as fast as I can right now.

I had this idea that the computer set up would be kinda cool on the front end. In high def coming straight out of the camera you can see it real well, but I needed to chop that part in half some how anyway. I was disappointed about that part. Oh well.:whistling

There is a lot to learn in this whole video producing stuff. I like it though so I'll keep trying.

I shot more than that one sheet. I'll put together another, shorter, video this weekend that is just the machine. I had more footage on deck and some with the dust hood up so you can see the spindal.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

one word.....tripod :laughing:

neat stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Show off!!!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

You made me nervous putting your hands in the machine. :shutup:

Nice work though. beats the heck outta pulling a tape and making a mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty cool. I'd be jealous of your shop even without the CNC.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

SC sawdaddy said:


> You made me nervous putting your hands in the machine. :shutup:
> 
> Nice work though. beats the heck outta pulling a tape and making a mark. :thumbsup:


I noticed that too, he had his hand right by the track where it goes back and forth. lol, I thought hmmm.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

SC sawdaddy said:


> You made me nervous putting your hands in the machine. :shutup:
> 
> Nice work though. beats the heck outta pulling a tape and making a mark. :thumbsup:





KennMacMoragh said:


> I noticed that too, he had his hand right by the track where it goes back and forth. lol, I thought hmmm.


I probably got a little close, sorry to scare you. 
But I would rather do that than work over the blade of that slider you saw when I showed the line boring machine. That thing is to be seriously respected.:w00t:
Heck it's pretty easy to drill a couple holes in your hand with the line boring machine too.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Gus that CNC sure is nifty. I see you now have over 200 views. It is tough keeping up with the "Hot for Words" chick.:laughing:

Look forward to seeing more. Good first vid.

All the best,

Bass


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll bet your help is shaking in their boots ,wondering if someone just got replaced!:laughing:

Thanks for sharing Gus.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

I think if I were Leo that machine and production time would make me envious and me too.Its funny when its working you can afford sit back and make videos .:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

oldfrt said:


> I'll bet your help is shaking in their boots ,wondering if someone just got replaced!:laughing:
> 
> Thanks for sharing Gus.


My "help" is my partner, Wayne, and one hired hand. No one is in fear of the machine. We all love this thing.

I know what you are speaking to though and I agree. The person that needs to fear this thing is the seasoned saw man that feels he can not be replaced because the boss can't find someone that can do their own optimization and break down parts with any kind of speed. 



leakygoose said:


> I think if I were Leo that machine and production time would make me envious and me too.Its funny when its working you can afford sit back and make videos .:laughing:


 I'm Leo's biggest supporter when it comes to going cnc. He knows the benefits and will make the jump when he feels comfortable doing it. I can't wait to have him in the club.:thumbsup:

As far as slacking off when the machine is running goes, we try not to do that too much. The scrap from the previous sheet needs to be chopped up and trashed. The usable scrap needs to be dealt with. There is usually something to do. I'm way more of a slacker while the machine is running than Wayne is though. That guy is a machine.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> I know what you are speaking to though and I agree. The person that needs to fear this thing is the seasoned saw man that feels he can not be replaced because the boss can't find someone that can do their own optimization and break down parts with any kind of speed.


In my woodworking adventures I've met cut men that where pretty worthless in the shop if not for a panel saw. If asked to make a mortice or anything that requires real woodworking skill...

You have to admit though that if we are only talking about cutting rectangular parts, a good sliding table saw man will blow the router bot away any day of the week. On the other hand, that would be where the advantage would end since you still have to further process the panels (drill, rabbet, dado and so on).


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> In my woodworking adventures I've met cut men that where pretty worthless in the shop if not for a panel saw. If asked to make a mortice or anything that requires real woodworking skill...
> 
> *You have to admit though that if we are only talking about cutting rectangular parts, a good sliding table saw man will blow the router bot away any day of the week.* On the other hand, that would be where the advantage would end since you still have to further process the panels (drill, rabbet, dado and so on).


I would take that bet any day. What kinda wager are we talking? 
And there is no way in this world he can optimize the sheets as well as the software does. That alone would pay for the router over time.

The point I was making is that as a shop owner I am not at the mercy of a saw man to pump out work. I'm not interested in having an employee that feels justified in his complacency. I want them to feel comfortable with their position but not irreplaceable.

I cut cabinet backs with the router because it is so fast. Turn around time is about 4-5 min on a sheet with no ops on it.

Bottom line is this. I could bury 15 good men with parts with this machine and a low skilled operator. 

bring me a wager. I'm not scared.:no:


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Easy Gus. I didn't meant to throw a monkey wrench at you or anything like that, there must heave been something lost in the interpretation.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

woodtradesman said:


> Easy Gus. I didn't meant to throw a monkey wrench at you or anything like that, there must heave been something lost in the interpretation.


No worries 

Sorry for coming across aggressively. I'm not feeling in complete control of my emotions this week. Big stuff going on here. 

I do feel pretty strongly about this topic though. We have a good slider we cut parts on before the cnc. My partner is a mean cutting machine too. Hard to imagine anyone being much faster than him. Cnc kicks his ass with the all ops included. 

Do you have a different experience or you just guessing?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you are doing production work and making a bunch of the same cabinet then a beam saw would be the best bet. You can cut 5-10 sheets at a time. But this really only works for production work. Gus is like me and does a lot of "one of's".


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a different experience or ...


Nah, not really. I was just making an educated guess based on the observations I made of the shops I've come across over the years.

Anyhow, I want one and I have a feeling Leo wants on too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't wait for another cnc guy to show up here.

Which one of you is it gunna be?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WIsh it could be me Gus, but I think the next tool on my list will be a widebelt sander.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

J F said:


> one word.....tripod :laughing:
> 
> neat stuff :thumbsup:


two words Gus......hand modeling:thumbsup:


----------

